# Vintage & Custom Bicycle Ride in Safety Harbor Florida



## TheFizzer (Feb 6, 2022)

Bring out your vintage or custom bicycle to show off & go for a ride through Philippe Park along the water & out on the bike trail into Safety Harbor. Pull into the park & take a right at the first stop sign then up the hill & turn right at the next stop sign. Plenty of parking & the park is free to enter. We'll meet at 2 & roll out at 2:30


----------



## TheFizzer (Mar 11, 2022)

Going to be a nasty rainy date tomorrow so we are changing the date.  Date changed to March 26, same place, same time


----------



## TheFizzer (Mar 13, 2022)

If anyone has any parts or bikes they wanna throw in their car to sell, please meet at 1 p.m. before the ride


----------



## TheFizzer (Mar 21, 2022)

Who's riding Saturday?


----------



## TheFizzer (Mar 27, 2022)

Some pictures from the ride


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Mar 29, 2022)

Know of any cruises or swaps on the east coast, treasure coast? Stuart, PSL area?


----------



## TheFizzer (Mar 30, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> Know of any cruises or swaps on the east coast, treasure coast? Stuart, PSL area?



Sorry but I don’t know of any


----------

